# gear selection indicater and lap timer



## ianrv (Feb 20, 2017)

Currently in dispute with audi over my missing gear indication and lap timer that I had before my tt had a new dash pod fitted by audi Plymouth in december,my tt suffered complete failure of dash ,my car is September 2010 s line 2.0 tfsi(211 bhp ,facelift model) they are saying that my car was not fitted with this from new and has must of been fitted after market , been in touch with previous owner who bought it new and he said it was there , car was serviced by Swindon audi only under his ownership and Plymouth audi under mine . Can anyone confirm that my car should have this fitted as standard or should I drop this complaint to audi . cheers .


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It's a coding issue 
They obviously haven't coded it as it was before

[17 - Instruments]
[Adaptation -10] -> Channel 36

?xx - Up-Shift Indicator 
x?x - Laptimer 
xx? - Needle Sweep

Range: 0 = inactive / 1 = active

So enter 111 for all 3 active 
Press test 
Press save

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianrv (Feb 20, 2017)

Audi claim that they can't change the set up of a dash pod to add the missing gear indication and lap timer ,so I said have you fitted the correct dash pod to which I was assured that they have , they claim my car never had this from new and it was fitted after market even though the first owner says it was there from new . So I need some evidence ,so if anyone with a similar model September 2010 60 reg 2.0 tfsi manual gearbox in scuba blue (face lift 2011 model) could let me know if there cars have this fitted, it would be appreciated.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  not good for such an upmarket company there customer service can be shocking


----------



## ianrv (Feb 20, 2017)

Anyone with a similar aged TT to mine September 2010 60 reg 2.0 tfsi s line Facelift model
Has your car got gear indication on DIS , Audi are disputing that my car ever had it before new dash pod was fitted , i believe all Facelift models have it .


----------

